# مفاجاة للكل بضغطة ذكيـة أجعـل الـ( Xp ) نسخـة &#1571



## Michael (13 مارس 2006)

*مفاجاة للكل بضغطة ذكيـة أجعـل الـ( Xp ) نسخـة &#1571*

لقد عانينا كثيراً من تحديث الويندوز بحجة النسخة غير أصلية!!


وعانينا من هذا التحديث بين القبول والرفض واليأس والرجاء...



واليـوم . . .


يسرني أن أزف إليكم هذه البشرى السارة




ونقـول معـاً وداعاً للنسخة ( الكوبى ) الضـارة



والجميل أنـه . . .


بضغطة ذكيـة تجعـل الـ( XP ) نسخـة أصليـة ؟؟؟



والأجمـل أنـه يمكنـك عمـل ذلك بنفسـك


فـي أقـل من دقيقـة واحـدة...


س/ كيـــــف ؟؟

ج/ قم بتحميــل الملف المضــغوط الذي بلمرفقات،،من ثم قم بفتحة بعد التحميـــل واضغط على

الايقونة التي باسم WIN XP ACTIVATOR ثم انتظر....

ثم تاتي لوحة DOS فتختفي ومن ثم تاتي صفحة ذات حجم متوسط تاُكد نجــاح عمليــة تنشــيط المُنتج

"اي تسجيــلة لدى شركـــة مايكرو سوفت" ثم اضغط على زر موافق اسفل الصفحة ذات حجم متوسط ..

انتهى

منقــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــول

وتحيـــتي للجميــــع ​


----------



## Coptic Man (13 مارس 2006)

*فكرة جميلة خالص 

وكراك اجمل يا مايكل 

الف شكر*


----------



## Michael (14 مارس 2006)

العفو يا باشا انا فى  الخدمة دايما


----------

